# Cigar Bags Group Buy 2



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Call me crazy but...
the time has come to "kick-off" my second group buy for 5-Finger Cigar Bags. 

The prices are as follows:
100 bags for $5.45 plus $4.05 shipping…Total is $9.50
150 bags for $8.20 plus $4.05 shipping…Total is $12.25
200 bags for $10.90 plus $8.10 shipping*…Total is $19.00
300 bags for $16.35 plus $8.10 shipping*…Total is $24.45

*Up to 150 bags can be shipped in one envelope. More than 150 must be shipped in two separate envelopes.

Money orders and personal checks only.

If you are interested, let me know the quantity. Also please PM me your mailing address and I will forward you mine for payment. 



BOTL's requesting bags from the first buy will be listed in my next post.
Let the counting begin!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Gentlemen,

Please send me your mailing address and I will forward mine for payment.

1. Blueface…..100
2. scrapiron…..150
3. squid…..150
4. Stogmeister…150
5. SUOrangeGuy…150 
6. Dzrtrat…150 
7. Jhawk…100
8. txdyna65...150
9. stevieray…150
10. Seanohue…150
11. muziq…150
12. lenguamor…300
13. Dux…100


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Puffdaddy - 100


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

Put me in for 100. Pm sent!

Bill


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Update:*

Cigar Bag orders:

1. Blueface&#8230;..100
2. scrapiron&#8230;..150
3. squid&#8230;..150
4. Stogmeister&#8230;150
5. SUOrangeGuy&#8230;150 
6. Dzrtrat&#8230;150 
7. Jhawk&#8230;100
8. txdyna65...150
9. stevieray&#8230;150
10. Seanohue&#8230;150
11. muziq&#8230;150
12. lenguamor&#8230;300
13. Dux&#8230;100
!4. Puff Daddy&#8230;100
15. N3uka&#8230;150
16. Bhudson57...100
17. 4WheelVFR...150


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I was just thinking the other day how I need some "single finger" bags. Any chance you could add a hundred to your order? Thanks!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I'd love 150 of these ... if there is still time, I am PM'n you now.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Update:

1. Blueface…..100
2. scrapiron…..150
3. squid…..150
4. Stogmeister…150
5. SUOrangeGuy…150 
6. Dzrtrat…150 
7. Jhawk…100
8. txdyna65...150
9. stevieray…150
10. Seanohue…150
11. muziq…150
12. lenguamor…300
13. Dux…100
!4. Puff Daddy…100
15. N3uka…150
16. Bhudson57...100
17.4WheelVFR…150
18. Corona Gigante…100
19. Erratum…150


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Count me in for 150. Sending PM now.

~d.


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

I will take 300


----------



## msad1217 (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll take a 100, please. 

-Manny


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for doing another group buy of these bags. I'd like 100. Will send addr in PM shortly.


----------



## yacno (May 3, 2006)

If this is still open, I'd like 150. PM sent.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I'll take another 150. I love these things for mailing out cigars.

PM sent


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Update:

1. Blueface&#8230;..100
2. scrapiron&#8230;..150
3. squid&#8230;..150
4. Stogmeister&#8230;150
5. SUOrangeGuy&#8230;150 
6. Dzrtrat&#8230;150 
7. Jhawk&#8230;100
8. txdyna65...150
9. stevieray&#8230;150
10. Seanohue&#8230;150
11. muziq&#8230;150
12. lenguamor&#8230;300
13. Dux&#8230;100
!4. Puff Daddy&#8230;100
15. n3uka&#8230;150
16. Bhudson57...100
17.4WheelVFR&#8230;150
18. Corona Gigante&#8230;100
19. monsoon&#8230;150
20. The Professor&#8230;150
21. msad1217...100
22. Barcochris&#8230;300
23. emelbee&#8230;100
24. Old Sailor&#8230;150
25. montecristo #2...150
26. yacno...150

3800

*750 left and this is done*


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Dave,

I will take 150 and I will just put the money order in with the package I am sending you.

scottie


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I would be interested in the single cigar bags. Can you order those as well?


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Put me in for 150 please 



Shawn


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

There are about 450 bags left in this order and then it will be done. If you are interested, *please post the quantity in this thread, (not by PM). *It will be first, come first serve from this point.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

150 please.
Thanks for setting this up.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice work!

I'd like 200. Thanks!!

-Jeff


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

100 left and this is done.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll take 100.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*This group buy is done.*

I will update everyone who has requested orders this evening.

If you have not sent your address to me, please do so via PM and I will send you my mailing address as well.

As soon as I receive your payment, the bags will be shipped. I will keep everyone updated in this thread.

Thank you gentlemen!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

opusxox said:


> I would be interested in the single cigar bags. Can you order those as well?


I guess the answer is *no*!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

opusxox said:


> I would be interested in the single cigar bags. Can you order those as well?





opusxox said:


> I guess the answer is *no*!


Sorry...I was at work today and could only respond to a few posts related to my group buy. I have not considered a "single cigar bags" group buy, but there is another BOTL who PMed me expressing that he may start one.

Might want to keep an eye out for that.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

volfan said:


> Dave,
> 
> I will take 150 and I will just put the money order in with the package I am sending you.
> 
> scottie


That's great Scottie.

Make sure you give me your shipping address...again.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Update:*

I think I've sent out my addy to everyone I've heard from so far. If I missed someone please let me know. Things got a bit crazy last night, especially with the "black out".

As soon as I get your payment, the bags will be shipped.

1. Blueface&#8230;..100
2. scrapiron&#8230;..150*
3. squid&#8230;..150*
4. Stogmeister&#8230;150
5. SUOrangeGuy&#8230;150* 
6. Dzrtrat&#8230;150 
7. Jhawk&#8230;100
8. txdyna65...150
9. stevieray&#8230;150
10. Seanohue&#8230;150*
11. muziq&#8230;150
12. lenguamor&#8230;300*
13. Dux&#8230;100
!4. Puff Daddy&#8230;100
15. n3uka&#8230;150
16. Bhudson57...100
17.4WheelVFR&#8230;150
18. jgros001...150
19. monsoon&#8230;150
20. The Professor&#8230;150
21. msad1217...100
22. Barcochris&#8230;300
23. emelbee&#8230;100
24. Old Sailor&#8230;150
25. montecristo #2...150
26. yacno&#8230;150
27. ShawnP&#8230;150
28 Volfan&#8230;150
29. J6ppc&#8230;200
30 Malik23...100

*Please send me your address via PM.

Total Cigar Bags ordered: 4,450

*This buy is done.*


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

PM sent, sorry Ive been out of town...check will be on its way very soon, thanks for putting this on


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Damn it!! Missed this one again!?!?! WTF over!?:sl 

Anybody have any they want to part with, please let me know!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

So when my 16 year old said to me the other day: "

Hey dad, is there anything I can do for you to earn a little money?" 

I thought hmmmm...



"Start counting, Kitten"


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

:r Thats cruel punishment....whatever that job pays aint enough


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Missed it by that much!

Couldnt log in last night to save my life...


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Update: (revised)*

As soon as I get your payment, the bags will be shipped.

1. Blueface&#8230;..100
2. scrapiron&#8230;..150*
3. squid&#8230;..150
4. Stogmeister&#8230;150
5. SUOrangeGuy&#8230;150* 
6. Dzrtrat&#8230;150 
7. Jhawk&#8230;100
8. txdyna65...150
9. stevieray&#8230;150
10. Seanohue&#8230;150
11. muziq&#8230;150
12. lenguamor&#8230;300*
13. Dux&#8230;100
!4. Puff Daddy&#8230;100
15. n3uka&#8230;150
16. Bhudson57...100
17.4WheelVFR&#8230;150
18. jgros001...200
19. monsoon&#8230;150
20. The Professor&#8230;150
21. msad1217...100
22. Barcochris&#8230;300
23. emelbee&#8230;100
24. Old Sailor&#8230;150
25. montecristo #2...150
26. yacno&#8230;150
27. ShawnP&#8230;150
28 Volfan&#8230;150
29. J6ppc&#8230;150
30 Malik23...100

*please send me your address.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Check is in the mail.....always wanted to say that  

Seriously it is though


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

If anyone does not have my address, please let me know.

*Saturday Update:*

1. Blueface&#8230;..100
2. scrapiron&#8230;..150*
3. squid&#8230;..150
4. Stogmeister&#8230;150
5. SUOrangeGuy&#8230;150* 
6. Dzrtrat&#8230;150 
7. Jhawk&#8230;100
8. txdyna65...150
9. stevieray&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags 
10. Seanohue&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment
11. muziq&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment
12. lenguamor&#8230;300
13. Dux&#8230;100
!4. Puff Daddy&#8230;100.&#8230;.received payment
15. n3uka&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment
16. Bhudson57...100
17.4WheelVFR&#8230;150
18. jgros001...200.&#8230;.received payment
19. monsoon&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment
20. The Professor&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment
21. msad1217...100
22. Barcochris&#8230;300
23. emelbee&#8230;100
24. Old Sailor&#8230;150
25. montecristo #2...150
26. yacno&#8230;150
27. ShawnP&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment
28 Volfan&#8230;150
29. J6ppc&#8230;150
30 Malik23...100
31. Hollywood&#8230;100

*Waiting for address via PM.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Amazing that that MO got there so quick but I haven't received a damn package all week :sb Slow old USPS.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

received mine today.....Thanks again !!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Monday Update:*

The counting has begun.

1. Blueface&#8230;..100
2. scrapiron&#8230;..150
3. squid&#8230;..150.&#8230;.received payment
4. Stogmeister&#8230;150
5. SUOrangeGuy&#8230;150 
6. Dzrtrat&#8230;150 
7. Jhawk&#8230;100.&#8230;.received payment
8. txdyna65...150.&#8230;.received payment
9. stevieray&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags 
10. Seanohue&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
11. muziq&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
12. lenguamor&#8230;300.&#8230;.received payment
13. Dux&#8230;100
!4. Puff Daddy&#8230;100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
15. n3uka&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
16. Bhudson57...100.&#8230;.received payment
17.4WheelVFR&#8230;150
18. jgros001...200.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
19. monsoon&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
20. The Professor&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment
21. msad1217...100
22. Barcochris&#8230;300
23. emelbee&#8230;100
24. Old Sailor&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment
25. montecristo #2...150
26. yacno&#8230;150
27. ShawnP&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
28 Volfan&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment
29. J6ppc&#8230;150
30 Malik23...100
31. Hollywood&#8230;100
32. decesario...150

As soon as I get your payment, the bags will be shipped.

*If you haven't received my address for payment, please pm me.*


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey, just wondeing, what exactly do these bags do?

how are they different from say, zip lock bags?

-hyp


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

hyper_dermic said:


> Hey, just wondeing, what exactly do these bags do?
> 
> how are they different from say, zip lock bags?
> 
> -hyp


Hope this helps



> When you are spending $3, $5 or $10 for a single cigar, the last thing that you want to have happen is all those cigars rubbing up against each other and having the wrapper rip or chip and so forth. This revolutionary zip-lock bag keeps all your cigars in their own separate compartments, preventing them from getting damaged.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

hyper_dermic said:


> Hey, just wondeing, what exactly do these bags do?
> 
> how are they different from say, zip lock bags?
> 
> -hyp


They have pockets in them for 5 cigars. It adds an extra measure of protection when shipping and is a bit more presentable. Next group buy they will be lined with cedar, self-humidity regulating and contain a wormhole to store an infinite number of cigars in a bag the size of a tea bag


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

hyper_dermic said:


> Hey, just wondeing, what exactly do these bags do?
> 
> -hyp


They keep me up at night because I just keep seeing numbers in my head...
129...130...131...132... 



Seanohue said:


> They have pockets in them for 5 cigars. It adds an extra measure of protection when shipping and is a bit more presentable. *Next group buy they will be lined with cedar, self-humidity regulating and contain a wormhole to store an infinite number of cigars in a bag the size of a tea bag *


...and that would be *you* running that "group buy", Sean? 

Put me down for 150!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> So when my 16 year old said to me the other day: "
> 
> Hey dad, is there anything I can do for you to earn a little money?"
> 
> ...


Okay....I'm not trying to be a perv or anything....BUT, SHE'S 16? Man...they sure didn't look like that when I was 16!!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

squid said:


> Okay....I'm not trying to be a perv or anything....BUT, SHE'S 16? Man...they sure didn't look like that when I was 16!!!


What you don't see in the picture is my "Loiusville Slugger" ...and my wife always reminds me of my favorite line from "Signs" (the movie}...

*"Swing away, Merrell !!!!"* :r


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> What you don't see in the picture is my "Loiusville Slugger" ...and my wife always reminds me of my favorite line from "Signs" (the movie}...
> 
> *"Swing away, Merrell !!!!"* :r


:r :r Understandably so! She's a looker. You may want to have a second bat handy in case you break the one.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Mine came today, thanks


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Tuesday Update:*

The counting continues.

1. Blueface&#8230;..100
2. scrapiron&#8230;..150
3. squid&#8230;..150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
4. Stogmeister&#8230;150
5. SUOrangeGuy&#8230;150 
6. Dzrtrat&#8230;150 
7. Jhawk&#8230;100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
8. txdyna65...150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
9. stevieray&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered *
10. Seanohue&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered*
11. muziq&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
12. lenguamor&#8230;300.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
13. Dux&#8230;100
!4. Puff Daddy&#8230;100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
15. n3uka&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
16. Bhudson57...100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
17.4WheelVFR&#8230;150
18. jgros001...200.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
19. monsoon&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
20. The Professor&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipping on 1/16
21. msad1217...100
22. Barcochris&#8230;300
23. emelbee&#8230;100.&#8230;.received payment
24. Old Sailor&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
25. montecristo #2...150
26. yacno&#8230;150
27. ShawnP&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
28 Volfan&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
29. J6ppc&#8230;150
30 Malik23...100
31. Hollywood&#8230;100
32. decesaro&#8230;150

As soon as I get your payment, the bags will be shipped.

*If you haven't received my address for payment, please pm me.*


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Sorry brother, check is in the mail 
0306 1070 0000 1368 5727


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Received mine today, freakin awesome.


Thanks a ton bro.


Shawn


----------



## rwtarget (Jun 23, 2006)

Missed this entirely, if any are still available please let me know


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> Received mine today, freakin awesome.
> 
> Thanks a ton bro.
> 
> Shawn


Your welcome, Shawn. 
Glad to do it for the members here at CS!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Blake Lockhart said:


> They keep me up at night because I just keep seeing numbers in my head...
> 129...130...131...132...


Thanks...got em today

That's a lot of counting - I figured they came in bundles of 100 or so. You have patience my friend


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Blake - you rock! Got my bags and am a happy camper. Thanks for orchestrating this buy!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

muziq said:


> Blake - you rock! Got my bags and am a happy camper. Thanks for orchestrating this buy!


You're welcome.

 Glad you are "a happy camper"! 

It was my pleasure.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Wednesdays Update:*

If you haven't received my address for payment or you've decided not to participate, please pm me.

1. Blueface&#8230;..100
2. scrapiron&#8230;..150
3. squid&#8230;..150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
4. Stogmeister&#8230;150
5. SUOrangeGuy&#8230;150 
6. Dzrtrat&#8230;150 
7. Jhawk&#8230;100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
8. txdyna65...150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
9. stevieray&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered *
10. Seanohue&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered*
11. muziq&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered*
12. lenguamor&#8230;300.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
13. Dux&#8230;100
!4. Puff Daddy&#8230;100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
15. n3uka&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
16. Bhudson57...100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
17.4WheelVFR&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment...going out tomorrow.
18. jgros001...200.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered*
19. monsoon&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
20. The Professor&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipping on 1/16
21. msad1217...100
22. Barcochris&#8230;300
23. emelbee&#8230;100.&#8230;.received payment...going out tomorrow.
24. Old Sailor&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
25. montecristo #2...150
26. yacno&#8230;150
27. ShawnP&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered*
28 Volfan&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
29. J6ppc&#8230;150
30 Malik23...100
31. Hollywood&#8230;100
32. decesaro&#8230;150

Let me know when you receive your bags.


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

Bags received! These are great! Thanks a ton!

Bill


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

got them yesterday and thanks.

btw: what was the picture of the bat for?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Thursdays Update:*

If you haven't received my address for payment or you've decided not to participate, please pm me.

1. Blueface&#8230;..100
2. scrapiron&#8230;..150
3. squid&#8230;..150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
4. Stogmeister&#8230;150
5. SUOrangeGuy&#8230;150 
6. Dzrtrat&#8230;150 
7. Jhawk&#8230;100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
8. txdyna65...150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
9. stevieray&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered *
10. Seanohue&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered*
11. muziq&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered*
12. lenguamor&#8230;300.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
13. Dux&#8230;100.&#8230;.received payment...going out tomorrow
!4. Puff Daddy&#8230;100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
15. n3uka&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered*
16. Bhudson57...100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered*
17.4WheelVFR&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
18. jgros001...200.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered*
19. monsoon&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered*
20. The Professor&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipping on 1/16
21. msad1217...100.&#8230;.received payment...going out tomorrow
22. Barcochris&#8230;300.&#8230;.received payment...going out tomorrow
23. emelbee&#8230;100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
24. Old Sailor&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
25. montecristo #2...150
26. yacno&#8230;150
27. ShawnP&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered*
28 Volfan&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
29. J6ppc&#8230;150
30 Malik23...100.&#8230;.received payment...going out tomorrow
31. Hollywood&#8230;100
32. decesaro&#8230;150

*Let me know when you get your bags.*


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I got the bags in yesterday, and got too busy to post.
Thanks so much for setting this Bro!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

For us who missed out on the bag group buy; where can I get these bags online? Googled it and did a CS search and came up with no sources. Please help!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

tristan said:


> For us who missed out on the bag group buy; where can I get these bags online? Googled it and did a CS search and came up with no sources. Please help!


pm sent

I'll most likely do another in a few weeks.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Fridays Update:*

If you haven't received my address for payment or you've decided not to participate, please pm me.

1. Blueface&#8230;..100
2. scrapiron&#8230;..150
3. squid&#8230;..150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
4. Stogmeister&#8230;150
5. SUOrangeGuy&#8230;150 
6. Dzrtrat&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/will ship tomorrow 
7. Jhawk&#8230;100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
8. txdyna65...150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
9. stevieray&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered *
10. Seanohue&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered*
11. muziq&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered*
12. lenguamor&#8230;300.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
13. Dux&#8230;100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
!4. Puff Daddy&#8230;100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered*
15. n3uka&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered*
16. Bhudson57...100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered*
17.4WheelVFR&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
18. jgros001...200.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered*
19. monsoon&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered*
20. The Professor&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipping on 1/16
21. msad1217...100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
22. Barcochris&#8230;300.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
23. emelbee&#8230;100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
24. Old Sailor&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
25. montecristo #2...150
26. yacno&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/will ship tomorrow
27. ShawnP&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered*
28 Volfan&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
29. J6ppc&#8230;150
30 Malik23...100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped
31. Hollywood&#8230;100
32. decesaro&#8230;150

*Got bag?* Please let me know when they arrive.


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

Got my bags today. Thanks!


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

tristan said:


> For us who missed out on the bag group buy; where can I get these bags online? Googled it and did a CS search and came up with no sources. Please help!


If you can't wait.....
Here is the place to get the bags. The minimum order is 1000 bags though.
http://www.gargoylecigar.com/cigarbags.html


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

I got my bags today. Thank you very much!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Monday Update:*

4WheelVFR&#8230;150.&#8230;.payment/shipped bags/*delivered*.
emelbee&#8230;100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered*

squid&#8230;..150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
Dzrtrat&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/will ship Tues. 
Jhawk&#8230;100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
txdyna65...150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
lenguamor&#8230;300.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
Dux&#8230;100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
The Professor&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipping on 1/16
msad1217...100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped
Barcochris&#8230;300.&#8230;.received payment/shipped
Old Sailor&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
montecristo #2...150.&#8230;.received payment/will ship Tues.
yacno&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/will ship Tues.
Volfan&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
Malik23...100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped
Hollywood&#8230;100.&#8230;.received payment/will ship Tues.

Checks on their way:
decesaro&#8230;150
Blueface&#8230;..100
scrapiron&#8230;..150
Stogmeister&#8230;150
SUOrangeGuy&#8230;150
J6ppc&#8230;150


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Bags arrived today! Thanks again.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Tuesday Update:*

Many bags should have been delivered
Please let me know when your bags arrive so I can check you off the list..

squid&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
Dzrtrat&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags 
Jhawk&#8230;100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags/*delivered*
txdyna65...150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
lenguamor&#8230;300.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
Dux&#8230;100...received payment/shipped bags
msad1217...100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
Barcochris&#8230;300.&#8230;.received payment/shipped
Old Sailor&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
montecristo #2...150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags.
yacno&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
Volfan&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags
Malik23...100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped
Hollywood&#8230;100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags

The Professor&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/will ship Wednesday
decesaro&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/will ship Wednesday
SUOrangeGuy&#8230;150.&#8230;.received/will ship Wednesday

Checks on their way:

Blueface&#8230;..100
scrapiron&#8230;..150
Stogmeister&#8230;150
J6ppc&#8230;150


----------



## msad1217 (Oct 23, 2006)

Got mine yesterday. Thanks!

-Manny


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Dave

I recieved my bags today  Thanks a bunch for doing this again.....now Ive got an easier way to pack my bombs


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

let me know on the next buy.
thanks.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Dave
> 
> I recieved my bags today  Thanks a bunch for doing this again.....now Ive got an easier way to pack my bombs


Whew! Had me worried there...glad they made it.

Bomb Away!!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Wednesday Update:*

msad1217...100.&#8230;.delivered
Barcochris&#8230;300.&#8230;.delivered
Malik23...100.&#8230;.delivered
txdyna65...150.&#8230;.delivered
Dux&#8230;100.&#8230;.delivered

squid&#8230;..150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags on 1/9
lenguamor&#8230;300.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags on 1/9
Old Sailor&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags on 1/9
Volfan&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags on 1/9
montecristo #2...150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags 1/16
yacno&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags on 1/16
Dzrtrat&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags on 1/16 
Hollywood&#8230;100.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags on 1/16
The Professor&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags on 1/17
decesaro&#8230;150.&#8230;.received payment/shipped bags on 1/17
SUOrangeGuy&#8230;150.&#8230;.received/will ship Thursday

Checks on their way:

Blueface&#8230;..100
scrapiron&#8230;..150
Stogmeister&#8230;150
J6ppc&#8230;150


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Woot thanks for taking care of this, got my bags today


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Dave
> 
> I recieved my bags today  Thanks a bunch for doing this again.....now Ive got an easier way to pack my bombs


Appreciate the bump, my friend!



Dux said:


> Woot thanks for taking care of this, got my bags today


Your welcome! Glad to do this for the guys at CS!


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks Dave I got my bags today! :ss


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Got the bags today, Dave. Thanks!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Arrived yesterday, priority mail envelope was ripped a little, but the bags appear to be fine. I guess the priority mail envelopes were not designed to hold 150 bags. :r 

Thanks again for setting this up, I should be good for a while.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Got the bags today, Dave. Thanks!


Glad they *finally* got to you.



montecristo#2 said:


> Arrived yesterday, priority mail envelope was ripped a little, but the bags appear to be fine. I guess the priority mail envelopes were not designed to hold 150 bags. :r
> 
> Thanks again for setting this up, I should be good for a while.


If there are any problems let me know...*"Guaranteed Delivery and in Perfect Condition"* is our motto!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Weekend Update:*

lenguamor&#8230;300.&#8230;.delivered
Dzrtrat&#8230;150.&#8230;.delivered
montecristo#2...150.&#8230;.delivered

squid&#8230;..150.&#8230;.shipped bags on 1/9
Old Sailor&#8230;150.&#8230;.shipped bags on 1/9
Volfan&#8230;150.&#8230;.shipped bags on 1/9
yacno&#8230;150.&#8230;.shipped bags on 1/16
Hollywood&#8230;100.&#8230;.shipped bags on 1/16
The Professor&#8230;150.&#8230;.shipped bags on 1/17
decesaro&#8230;150.&#8230;.shipped bags on 1/17
SUOrangeGuy&#8230;150.&#8230;shipped bags on 1/19
scrapiron&#8230;..150...shipped bags on 1/19

Blueface&#8230;..100...received payment...going out Monday 
Stogmeister&#8230;150...received payment...going out Monday
J6ppc&#8230;150...check on the way

Please let me know when your bags arrive.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Dave....received my bags today. The package was fully intact. They should work out great! Many thanks to you for putting this together. 

Mike


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Dave...tried to give you a bump, but got the message that I need to spread some love around! I'll get you at a later date.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

squid said:


> Dave...tried to give you a bump, but got the message that I need to spread some love around! I'll get you at a later date.


That was an easy fix.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Blueface said:


> That was an easy fix.


Blueface...thanks for the assist! Now...a bump to you for taking care of this!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

squid said:


> Dave...tried to give you a bump, but got the message that I need to spread some love around! I'll get you at a later date.





Blueface said:


> That was an easy fix.





squid said:


> Blueface...thanks for the assist! Now...a bump to you for taking care of this!!


Can really "feel the luv here"! 

Thanks gentlemen.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey, wife says my bags came Thursday, Thanks....:ss


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Monday Update:*

squid&#8230;..150.&#8230;.delivered
Old Sailor&#8230;150.&#8230;.delivered
decesaro&#8230;150...delivered

Please let me know when your bags are delivered to you

Volfan&#8230;150.&#8230;.shipped bags on 1/9
yacno&#8230;150.&#8230;.shipped bags on 1/16
Hollywood&#8230;100.&#8230;.shipped bags on 1/16
The Professor&#8230;150.&#8230;.shipped bags on 1/17
SUOrangeGuy&#8230;150.&#8230;shipped bags on 1/19
scrapiron&#8230;..150...shipped bags on 1/19
Blueface&#8230;..100...shipped bags on 1/22 
Stogmeister&#8230;150...shipped bags on 1/22
J6ppc&#8230;150...payment on the way


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

got mine today!! Thanks again


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> got mine today!! Thanks again





Old Sailor said:


> Hey, wife says my bags came Thursday, Thanks....:ss


You're welcome!

Glad the bags arrived safely; enjoy them!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Monday Update*:

Hollywood&#8230;100.&#8230;.delivered
The Professor&#8230;150.&#8230;.delivered
SUOrangeGuy&#8230;150.&#8230;delivered

Please let me know when your bags are delivered to you

Volfan&#8230;150.&#8230;.shipped bags on 1/9
yacno&#8230;150.&#8230;.shipped bags on 1/16
scrapiron&#8230;..150...shipped bags on 1/19
Blueface&#8230;..100...shipped bags on 1/22 
Stogmeister&#8230;150...shipped bags on 1/22
J6ppc&#8230;150...payment on the way


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Got them in good condition. Thanks again for putting this together for all of us!
Billy


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Thursday's Update:*

Please let me know when your bags are delivered to you.

Volfan&#8230;150.&#8230;.delivered
yacno&#8230;150.&#8230;.delivered
scrapiron&#8230;..150...delivered
Blueface&#8230;..100...shipped bags on 1/22 
Stogmeister&#8230;150...shipped bags on 1/22
J6ppc&#8230;150...payment received...will ship tomorrow


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Is it too late to order these now?


----------



## yacno (May 3, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> *Thursday's Update:*
> 
> Please let me know when your bags are delivered to you.
> 
> ...


I got my bags.
Thanks again for organizing this.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Update:*

Blueface&#8230;..100...delivered 
Stogmeister&#8230;150...delivered
J6ppc&#8230;150...shipped

4,550 bags...counted, shipped, and delivered safely!

Last one on its way...*enjoy them gentlemen!*


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Final Update:*

J6ppc&#8230;150...delivered

All bags have been delivered safely! 

Hope to do this again in the near future...enjoy those bags gentlemen!


----------

